# Merry Christmas everyone



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

To everyone thats going through these tough times right now....anger with spouses...missing spouses...whatever is happening with your current ex's....

Merry Christmas!
....may not mean much from a complete stranger...but we are ALL going through these tough times...all we have is each other and i just wish everyone happiness in the years to come...life WILL get better...through these hard times it makes us stronger...we all deserve better than what is happening right now!

again...merry christmas and a happy new year....May the future hold love and happiness again!


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Every little bit helps, thank you!

It is time to put anger aside and pull family close...remember why we celebrate...

God Bless you all, thanks for the support and say a prayer for those serving and not able to be home!
Dan


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Recipe for Christmas All Year Long

Take a heap of child-like wonder
That opens up our eyes
To the unexpected gifts in life—
Each day a sweet surprise.

Mix in fond appreciation
For the people whom we know;
Like festive Christmas candles,
Each one has a special glow.

Add some giggles and some laughter,
A dash of Christmas food,
(Amazing how a piece of pie
Improves our attitude!)

Stir it all with human kindness;
Wrap it up in love and peace,
Decorate with optimism, and
Our joy will never cease.

If we use this healthy recipe,
We know we will remember
To be in the Christmas spirit,
Even when it's not December.

By Joanna Fuchs


May all of us experience Christmas every day in the new year!


----------



## BrooksPublicationCom (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, 

Merry Christmas to all.Christ was born
so that we may live a victories life.
Christ is the greatest gift ever presented 
to mankind.With Him there are NO obstacles,
NO problems put in front of you that you can't 
overcome and come out better than you went in.

This year may have been a very trying/testing 
time for you but there is no testimony 
without a test.It is still 2010 the game is
not over.The best is yet to come for you.

Enjoy your family,friends and all the gifts
but remember the greatest gift of all.

Merry Christmas
The Very Best To You,
Brooks


----------



## why do I still love him (Dec 3, 2010)

stay strong everyone. Enjoy what you can, and try and let the other stuff go, just for the day. Enjoy your children if you have them, your family, or even enjoy being with your own self...youre stronger than you realize...at least thats what I am trying to tell myself these days. Tomorrow may be difficult, but at this point, if your religious at all, you just need to put your trust in the Lord, and trust HIS process. Merry CHRISTmas.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!
We all have to be strong, I hope that next year will be better than this one, I know that we are not with the one we want to be, and I hope that this only temporarily. I truly wish everyone happiness and peace!
God bless!


----------

